# NSW: Clyde River ........ Jew Time



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I headed down to the good ol' Clyde river Friday morning to target some jew fish as I hadn't caught one from the kayak before. I am going to claim that it was a calculated event that ran to plan as I had sms' d Craig450 on the Fri to see if he was keen to venture out too.

Friday morning I arrived at the campsite and began setting up camp before a few other blokes arrived, after I had setup, I sat down for a beer and began contemlating catching something other than the Ross River fever, which is what I caught at the very same location a few months ago.

I had decided to carry out my plan on Sat morning when the tides were right and got up on schedule at a gentlemans hour on the SAT morning, I went to wake up a few others that had carried on drinking until 3am the previous night, but for some reason they weren't as keen as me and decided to stay in bed.

I headed to a nice "spot" where I began to work some structure on a near slack tide...Thinking how nice it would be to be back in bed.










My very first cast I waited for the plastic to hit the bottom and only got two flick's in before it was hit hard. I was fishing light using 12lb and the whole spool was nearly gone before I could even turn around to chase it. Once I had turned the yak around from a near stand-still, I began to accelerate toward it at a pace only rivalled by Lance Armstrong, with my the rush of adrenilin my hands and body were now shaking like a 3 legged washing machine, the battle had began.

I have had some decent battles before but nothing like this, I could only watch and listen as my little reel was stripped quicker and quicker and the squeal became more high pitched. Being a gambling man I increased the drag, hoping that the knots I tied after a few beers the night before would hold. I manged to get some more line back and once happy released a little drag as a bit of a safety net (pardon the pun)

Luckily for me (as seems to be the case) I had another viewer on a nearby yacht capture the event on his camera and send the photos me as he had broadband on his boat.

This was just after the initial hookup not far from shore....As I zipped past the yacht.

View attachment 3


From this point on I was towed up and down the Clyde having a chat to Richard the owner of the Yacht as I cruised back and forth, slowly regaining line. Once I saw the fish and it saw me it produced one more run that had me heading toward the anchor of the yacht. After some brilliant maneovering by me and a new form of beniding I have named "human oragami" I came out he other side with it still on the line.

Finally, I got my first jewie to the yak and after many attempts (using a net and lip grips) finally got it aboard.










And another couple for the photo album










Back on shore.......










This fatty went 96cm and was great fun. I had nothing big enough to store it in so had to head back to camp to fillet it so I could put it into the fridge. So my 3-4 hour fishing expedition lasted 1 cast by the time I had it in the fridge I had missed the window. Mind you it was a great cast to have, can't wait for the next one. Kicked back at cracked a beer at 10am I had to drink it left handed cause my right arm was buggered)

Going to cook him up tonight anyone got any decent recipes???

The MoJo is back.......FW


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

stonker of a fish ,well done mate lovewen a plan comes together.
cheers 
COATSEY


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Awsome jewie!!   I love the sound of a little reel being pushed to its limits by a big fish. :lol:


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Man you have a nice wake behind you in that second shot :shock:! 
Jewie propelled scenic tour of the Clyde!
Recipe = lemon, olive oil, salt, pepper if at campsite alternative is 2-4 mins in coconut cream/lime/fish sauce/chilli/lemongrass/coriander + rice if at home
scm


----------



## Hammo (Feb 21, 2008)

Well done mate!!!
You're now 1 jewie up on me.....that will change weekend after next


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

nice jew fishwhisperer, thought the jewys had gone off by now, but you have proved me wrong? ;-)


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

its been a good weekend all round... when it happens like that you feel like you finally know a thing or two about fishing. looking forward to another bout with the snapper at Depot sometime

cheers

John


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Sure beats the hell out of few Redfin from Lake Burley Griffin 

Nice job!


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

bloody jewies!!!.... they always stuff up drinking time, fancy having to drink left handed... bloody jewies...


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

YEAH BABY!!!!
Nice work dude - great fish mate, and some awesome photo's too!
Absolutely stoked for you     
Catch you later,
Smeg


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Marineside said:


> nice jew fishwhisperer, thought the jewys had gone off by now, but you have proved me wrong? ;-)


Plenty around, some guys in a boat hooked up another in the same place about 5 mins later, he called it bigger than mine but couldn't tell from where I was. 



southcoastmatty said:


> Man you have a nice wake behind you in that second shot :shock:!
> Jewie propelled scenic tour of the Clyde!
> Recipe = lemon, olive oil, salt, pepper if at campsite alternative is 2-4 mins in coconut cream/lime/fish sauce/chilli/lemongrass/coriander + rice if at home
> scm


Yeah mate the towing around was quite fun. I'd like to go on a ride like that every weekend 

Cheers everyone loking forward to getting another one. I have the spot marked on the GPS under lock and key


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Well played Luke. That spot did owe you a treat.
There's nothing quite like getting towed down the river by a big fish. I bet you are still grinning


----------



## carlosthejackal (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice fish mate! Very jealous, hope one comes my way soon


----------



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

Great report and great pictures. Love the misty one...very eerie.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

very nice fish Luke, well done you desreve it for camping out in the cold mate 

Ive been over that spot so many times and flogged it without result, i figured it would have to hold Jewies, im glad you have confirmed that now, i will have to go hammer it some more 8) :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done FW, always nice to get a good jew under your belt.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations Luke on catching the fish we all dream about  How handy was it having the bloke in the yacht nearby!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh man, I think I hate you Luke.

3 of us flogged that area yesterday morning for zero result. Not even a tap. Plenty of bait on the sounder and a few good marks, but could not coax a bite. Although it didn't help that twenty minutes after we got there we had a crowd of 4 or 5 boats around us. With one bloke trying to unsuccessfully start his motor for ten minutes. And another boat shouting out advice to him. And another boat 'drifting' into our casting line. I gave up after a while coz I'm pretty sure all the jewies had pissed off long before.

Seriously, congratulations on the jewie, awesome achievement. Good idea camping at that spot, we made the paddle up from the Bay bridge and I was fair knackered by the time we got to the spot, although all the chips and junk I have been eating lately prob didn't help either.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

well done on the Jew luke. what a ripper fish. 
i dream about catching one soon.

Jon


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Luke thats my dream fish you ba$tard!!!!   

The more i look at these AIs with all the storage options on the tramps etc, the more i want one!
Congrats mate - a very nice capture on the ugly stick 8)


----------

